

Airline baggage tags: Brilliant design gets bags from Point A to Point B - ashishgandhi
http://www.slate.com/articles/life/design/2012/10/airline_baggage_tags_how_their_brilliant_design_gets_bags_from_point_a_to_point_b_.single.html

======
gyozaking
This glorifies the bag tag a little too much. The bag tag is part of a
solution that is only as good as the information supporting it. Airlines are
still running archaic backend systems (e.g. systems from the 70's in some
cases) & error-prone human processes that simply do not reliably collect and
deliver proper baggage information to baggage systems. You would be shocked by
the percentage of bags that cannot be processed because the baggage messages
are simply not recieved (nevermind format errors, missing fields, etc.).

RFID solutions only improve read rate and tracking while the bag is on
mechanical equipment, but do not address issues with manual handling at
various other steps (e.g. moving bags from delivery piers to carts, and then
to planes). And RFID does not address the information quality problem. That's
partly why RFID has only been implemented in a handful of airports (e.g. HK &
one of Milan's terminals) despite being feasible for a decade.

To truly reduce baggage losses, airlines & airports need to work together and
implement multiple solutions that track and improve performance end to end -
for all automated and manual processes.

Disclosure: I worked on designing & enhancing baggage systems for a common-use
airport that is consistently ranked in the top 10 by awards (e.g.
<http://www.worldairportawards.com/>).

~~~
jrockway
Why can't you tell us the name of the airport? Is who works on baggage
tracking systems a big secret?

~~~
gyozaking
Not at all - YVR is the airport.

~~~
jrockway
Cool, very interesting :)

